# Did anyone have this issue with transferring du services?



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Against my better judgement and for the terrible reason that it's better to stick with the devil you know I decided to transfer my du broadband and TV to our new place in Arabian Ranches. I checked with du what documentation they would need and sent it off today by email.

They have now come up with something new that we need and about which they didn't tell us:

"Kindly note in addition to the attached documents we also need the RERA certificate (registration of the tenancy contract at the Real Estate Regulatory Agency is now mandatory as per UAE regulation). This certificate is an attestation that your tenancy contract has been registered at the Real Estate Regulatory Agency (RERA). To obtain the certificate you need to: 

· Get your tenancy contract registered 

· Ask for the certification copy."

Has anyone else come across this? Is there an alternative broadband service at AR as I've just about had enough of this terrible, terrible company?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Nope. It is Du, or 3g/4g. You need to get your tenancy EJARI registered anyway, so it just means a short delay whilst you get that done.

PS - Du are crap, but so is Etisalat...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

m1key said:


> Nope. It is Du, or 3g/4g. You need to get your tenancy EJARI registered anyway, so it just means a short delay whilst you get that done.
> 
> PS - Du are crap, but so is Etisalat...


Thanks. Why didn't they tell us? Why don't they have a web page that tells you what's necessary when you move? We had a tight moving schedule in place around work and other things. Really considering not having TV or broadband. Who needs it, really?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

StewartC said:


> Thanks. Why didn't they tell us? Why don't they have a web page that tells you what's necessary when you move? We had a tight moving schedule in place around work and other things. Really considering not having TV or broadband. Who needs it, really?


Helpfulness is not a priority here I'm afraid. In fact, I've come to the conclusion it is a dirty word for the majority. A company that has clear and concise information, sensible policies and pricing would clean up given half a chance.

If you have the documentation, you should be able to get the Ejari done on Sunday. The landlord can do it online if you can persuade him. 160 AED it costs.

Good luck...


----------

